# Mounds brand dog food



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

Is the all life stages Mounds brand an ok food? I have heard (not sure if it’s tru) that Fromm also makes the mounds brand fit the Miubds stores?! It’s what we currently feed our 15yr old lab/husky mix. We pick up our new little 8 week old GAD female on Saturday.

Thanks


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is the nutritional info from the manufacturer, to make it a little easier for folks to comment on -

Mounds Dog Power All Life Stages



> Percentage
> Crude Protein (Min.) 24.0% 240 g/kg
> Crude Fat (Min.) 12.0% 120 g/kg
> Crude Fiber (Max.) 5.0% 50 g/kg
> ...





> INGREDIENTS
> 
> Chicken meal, wheat flour, brewers rice, beet pulp-dried, corn, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), natural flavor, corn gluten meal, menhaden fishmeal, flax seed, dried brewers yeast, salt, potassium chloride, dried egg product, minerals (zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, sodium selenite, manganous oxide, mineral oil, calcium iodate, cobalt carbonate), vitamins (vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), lactic acid, choline chloride, rosemary extract.


----------



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm amazed just how many "new" brands which I've never heard of are out there-I thought Mounds was just a candy bar LOL......Anyway moving on I've had much better luck with my senior adult dogs since switching to grain free...MUCH better appetites-shinier coats-great stools and both the older arthritic males are more active (I've noticed this--but so have others).....after looking around online I'm seeing that it's believed that "grains" can increase the inflammation associated with arthritis. I'm not someone who lives and dies based on some online "study"....but base a lot on what my dogs "tell" me every day. Mine thrive on "grain free" and I've tried a few different brands... they've done well on all.

Mounds may not be sold in my area and/or be very new ??--could be why I've never seen/heard of it. Having said that It's not listed on the dogfoodadvisor.com site yet ?? and they are typically very thorough in rating each brands kibble and canned food and each products ingredients.

Reading WIBpacker's post... I see the grains wheat flour and corn listed in the ingredients which I personally wouldn't like... chicken meal (the first ingredient listed) is considered much better than just plain chicken or chicken by products.....although many dogs have allergies to chicken. Chicken can be hard to get away from because so many beef, bison, venison and fish kibbles also use chicken meal in them.
Lastly for a rapidly growing GSD puppy-- 24% protein is pretty low--I'd try to get closer to 30%....Most quality grain free foods are in the 30-34% range.

This should get the thread back into "Recent Discussions"---many members here feed raw..some feed kibble ....some a combination hopefully some other members will jump in.

Whatever you decide the breeder will/should send you home with some of the food the pup has been eating and explain how to transistion to whatever you end up feeding. There are many great dog food threads here on the forum also. Phheeewww...I'm outa gas... Good Luck With Your New Pup ! :grin2:


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Just looking at the ingredients list I'd say no. You can get much better online. Fromm is a good brand. Also for your pup start them off on large breed puppy formula not all stages. You'll notice the first three ingredients of Fromm is duck, chicken meal, and chicken. The first three ingredients in your brand is chicken meal, wheat flour, and rice. I switched mine to the adult food around 6-7 months because he was growing way too fast on the LBP.


----------



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

Mounds is the name of a local pet store around WI. It’s just their brand of food. Only sold at their stores. 

The breeder has the puppies on Pro Plan now. 

Thank you for responding. I will keep researching.


----------



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

Also, could we keep her on Pro Plan LBP ( if that’s a decent choice) until whatever age and then switch back to mounds?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This is not a Fromm food. I think it's unlikely to be private labeled because Fromm's puppy food starts in their "Gold" line (they have no puppy food in the more affordable "Classic"). If this Mounds company is giving you the impression that Fromm is making food for them, give Fromm a call and ask Fromm -- they have incredibly nice CS people who work in the office of the VP of Marketing, not a big call center. 800-325-6331

Here's the Fromm Gold LB Puppy info:
https://frommfamily.com/products/dog/gold/dry/#large-breed-puppy-gold

Fromm's Ingredients: Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb, Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Whole Egg, Chicken Fat, Salmon Oil, Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Chicken Cartilage, Calcium Sulfate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Monocalcium Phosphate, DL-Methionine, L-Tryptophan, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics. 



Crude Protein *26%* MIN
Crude Fat *14%* MIN
Crude Fiber *3.5%* MAX
Moisture *10%* MAX
Omega 3 Fatty Acids *0.5%* MIN
Omega 6 Fatty Acids *2.5%* MIN


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nurse2b said:


> Also, could we keep her on Pro Plan LBP ( if that’s a decent choice) until whatever age and then switch back to mounds?


I'd keep her on Pro Plan for a little while, till she settles in. I don't like to change everything in their life all at once, but I'd skip the Mounds forever. I'd never feed anything with all that corn and wheat.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You can read some opinions and info on different foods here:
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep, Mounds is a store brand. 

The nice thing is, if you'd like to shop _at_ Mounds, they stock a very wide range of different dog foods. Here's their current list, there are some good choices to select from. 

Acana
American Natural Premium
Beneful
Blue Buffalo
Bravo – Frozen
California Natural
Canidae
Canine Caviar
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul
Diamond
Diamond Care
EaglePack
Earthborn
Eukanuba
Evo
Iams
Ideal Balance
Fromm 
Grandma Lucy’s – Varies by location
Honest Kitchen – Varies by location
Holistic Selects
Merrick
Natural Balance
Natural Planet
Nature’s Variety – Frozen
Nutri Source
Nutro
Open Farms – Select locations
Orijen
Primal
Pro Plan
Pure Vita
Real Meat
Royal Canin
Science Diet
Sojos
Solid Gold
Stella & Chewy’s
Steve’s Real Food
Taste of the Wild
Wellness
Weruva canned
Wysong – Select locations
Zignature


----------



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

The breeder had her on Pro Plan puppy. I switched her to Pro Plan large breed puppy for now. Per vet recommendation to keep her on LBP until 1 year old. 

Also I found Mounds on dog food advisor see pic. 



Thanks


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

That's a different formula with different ingredients then the All Life Stages formula. That's an analysis of the Chicken and Rice with no Wheat or Corn listed.


----------



## Doerr (Dec 10, 2020)

Fromm does make Mounds. Its private labeled.


----------

